Ask HN: What are some alternatives to Indiehackers forum? - karthiksk2012
======
mijustin
There's a few alternatives:

[https://barnacl.es](https://barnacl.es)

[http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/](http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/)

[https://productpeople.club/](https://productpeople.club/)

[https://www.foundercafe.com/](https://www.foundercafe.com/)

[https://nugget.one/](https://nugget.one/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/](https://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/)

------
nickswan
[http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/](http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/)

~~~
ya3ad
That's not actually what he wanted.

------
tmaly
I saw your post on the IH forum for feedback. Are you looking for other
alternatives where you can get more feedback?

I would say look for Facebook groups or even just regular forums with Google
search that may be in your niche. If you know of a particular set of keywords
that relate to a niche you want, you can utilize the google advanced search to
narrow down places where people are discussing this online.

There are a couple of books out there that talk about this technique, and it
is a popular method talked about in affiliate marketing forums.

------
matbram
There is a live chatroom for this kind of stuff on IRC

##passiveincome on Freenode

[http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=%23%23passiveincome&ui...](http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=%23%23passiveincome&uio=MTY9dHJ1ZSYyPXRydWUac)

